# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Reaver (Nov 21, 2012)

*To my Mythic Scribes Family:
**
*​
*Whether you celebrate the holiday or not, I just wanted to wish all of you a joyous Thanksgiving; a day in which we give thanks for all that we have in this life.
*



May the Lord bless you and keep you.

May the Lord make his face to shine upon you, 
and be gracious to you.


May the Lord lift up his countenance upon you, 
and give you peace.​

*

*


----------



## Ireth (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## thedarknessrising (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving guys! May you eat much, and not get fat!


----------



## Ghost (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! We don't have a turkey emoticon, so this chicken will stand in for today.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, and sorry I'm late, but it's not too late to say...

Happy Leftover Turkey Day!


----------



## kennyc (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks! Hope yours was great and Happy Black Friday!


----------

